# How in the Hell!



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you people get group photo's of puppies!!!

Last night I tried to get the girls on the couch for a photo together. 
I got Nala to sit (after a lot of confused looks from her) but when I called Fiddle up (much to her dislike) she wouldnt sit with Nala, and then Nala got distracted, wandered off to where Fiddle was and forgot what sit was. lol. 

I am 100 percent sure this would be easier with treats involved. But Fiddle food guards and Nala doesn't understand the meaning of the word Wait lol.

So! I'm open to suggestions etc. Fiddle usually gets the whole photo time idea - but that was when I only had Fiddle AND could use treats.

Pls Help


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I can photoshop any image for you and it'll look good enough to fool most people  But that would be cheating lol. If you do want me to though, I just need a pic of each of them on something like a sofa; if they're on the same surface it's really easy to do. Makes it a lot easier too if the pix were taken at the same time so the lighting isn't any different, and from the same angle (like, set the camera on something for both pictures). Like I said I know it's cheating but I'd be happy to do it.

Otherwise, I just take a lot of pix so theyre used to the flash, and I teach them basic commands. "Sit" and "Stay" mostly. To get them to look at the camera, I either make a really dumb sound (like quacking or farting noises) so it gets their attention; or I'll shake something that rattles or anything like that.

Edit to add: these are my best "cheats". Each one is actually a compilation of 3-4 separate pix or more; all of which were taken at the same location for each of them. For the tree one, I actually took a picture of each of us individually on the log (me and rob included.) The leaf one was easiest, i just took a pic of each of them in a pile of leaves; and took one of JUST the pile of leaves, and put them together.

















So if you or anyone wants me to do it just let me know how you want it to look and I'll let you know how many pix I need. One time I almost considered making a huge poster-sized pic of every chi on the forum who wanted to participate...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

if you hold the treats up or a toy that squeeks by the camera they generally will look at it  hope this helps


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I take multiple photos and hold treats up, make weird noises, etc.. LOL


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> I can photoshop any image for you and it'll look good enough to fool most people  But that would be cheating lol. If you do want me to though, I just need a pic of each of them on something like a sofa; if they're on the same surface it's really easy to do. Makes it a lot easier too if the pix were taken at the same time so the lighting isn't any different, and from the same angle (like, set the camera on something for both pictures). Like I said I know it's cheating but I'd be happy to do it.
> 
> Otherwise, I just take a lot of pix so theyre used to the flash, and I teach them basic commands. "Sit" and "Stay" mostly. To get them to look at the camera, I either make a really dumb sound (like quacking or farting noises) so it gets their attention; or I'll shake something that rattles or anything like that.
> 
> ...


Woah these are stunning! I especially love the one on the log - VERY convincing!. I do have experience with photo shop, hadnt though of using it to fix the photo's like that! I will have to get a plain back drop (last night I was playing with a patterned one) 

and I definately think you should do a pic of everyones chi's! get them to have a photo on a white back drop with the light from a spefic direction or something! would be awesome to see that!



Adrienne said:


> if you hold the treats up or a toy that squeeks by the camera they generally will look at it  hope this helps


With Fiddle yes, Nala no lol she cant contain her excitement, and thats if she hasn't already made a leap for the toy lol



Yoshismom said:


> I take multiple photos and hold treats up, make weird noises, etc.. LOL


I might try the multiple photo's one. I hadnt even thought of that! Thanks!!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yep, I'd invest in a big memory card & rechargeable batteries for your camera 

I barely ever get one of them together, let alone a good one lol!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

It is really helpful if they can all understand 'sit' and 'wait'. Then I make a strange sound or squeak a squeaky that I pulled out of a toy that was already destroyed. It's also easier to have a good pet photography helper. A person that understands that you get the dogs' attention and then move behind the camera so the dog looks at the camera. Then all you have to do is press the button. 

If the dogs are on leashes you can attach them to something behind them and then photoshop out the leash. 

The one most helpful tip I can give is to take a ton of pictures. Most of the more modern cameras have a setting that allows you to pretty much hold down the button and the camera just keep clicking at a rapid pace. Mine can take about 20-25 pictures in a row and then has to pause to write them to the memory card. If I'm trying for a good posed picture of dogs that don't understand to sit and wait I can take up to 50 shots to get that one really good one.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hahahaha...it takes time & training to get them to cooperate & learn "wait"! Here is a video you may or may not have seen before. This is a photoshoot I did around the holidays of my crew. At the end...when I was getting them to lay down....you can see Maya & how she was the one I'd worked with less & how I handle them until they get the hang of it. You just have to be persistent & patient until they catch on. Even puppies can get it which is how I got a group shot of Mari's boys at 7 weeks. It wasn't easy...but we did it. LOL

**edit to add that I wouldn't recommend starting on a table. I know my dogs & know they won't jump off. But couches or chairs work really well in keeping them "contained" plus they're comfy in those places typically.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I love the video! I love the way they are following your every move with their heads and the little head tilt was killing me


----------



## sierra211 (Apr 13, 2011)

love this video!
you make me wanna get more training sessions in lol really cute dogs!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

It is very hard! I have similar issues. If they are already relaxed and near each other and too tired to flitter around I can get some ok shots. But if I actually want them to pose like that, it is impossible. They get grumpy with being next to each other if they aren't choosing to, LOL, and also if I have a treat or make a noise my youngest one will just leap toward me and jump around excitedly. Hehe...I think everyone has made some good suggestions so good luck!!!

Also, those Photoshopped pics are AMAZING! Great job!!! I am very impressed!


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

Loved the video.. you sure make it look easy!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

oh wow your Furries are amazing Heather  , such a well behaved bunch


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> Hahahaha...it takes time & training to get them to cooperate & learn "wait"! Here is a video you may or may not have seen before. This is a photoshoot I did around the holidays of my crew. At the end...when I was getting them to lay down....you can see Maya & how she was the one I'd worked with less & how I handle them until they get the hang of it. You just have to be persistent & patient until they catch on. Even puppies can get it which is how I got a group shot of Mari's boys at 7 weeks. It wasn't easy...but we did it. LOL
> 
> **edit to add that I wouldn't recommend starting on a table. I know my dogs & know they won't jump off. But couches or chairs work really well in keeping them "contained" plus they're comfy in those places typically.
> 
> ...


Ummm you have wicked mind control powers, lady! My "group" photo shoots include a lot more screaming and frantic photo snapping...hahaha. I can not believe how good yours were!


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

This video is actually amazing! Loved it!


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

I love this thread! Those photoshop pics are amazing, they look so real and natural.

The video is just precious, they're all trying soooo hard to be good but the ocassional fidgets are adorable too. You've done a great job with your babies.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I used to have a terrible problem getting Dary and Kali to sit for pictures together...they were like a couple of cranky tweens..."I don't wanna sit with that doofus!" "Moooom! Kali called me doofus _a_-gain!" Here are two pics; there are four more between those two, while I tried to get them to be good. Lucky it was a particularly nice, warm early November day!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

MChis said:


> Hahahaha...it takes time & training to get them to cooperate & learn "wait"! Here is a video you may or may not have seen before. This is a photoshoot I did around the holidays of my crew. At the end...when I was getting them to lay down....you can see Maya & how she was the one I'd worked with less & how I handle them until they get the hang of it. You just have to be persistent & patient until they catch on. Even puppies can get it which is how I got a group shot of Mari's boys at 7 weeks. It wasn't easy...but we did it. LOL
> 
> **edit to add that I wouldn't recommend starting on a table. I know my dogs & know they won't jump off. But couches or chairs work really well in keeping them "contained" plus they're comfy in those places typically.
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWWWWWWW MY GOD!

This clip is too cute!!! I LOVE how they all follow you with their eyes! Aside from how adorable this is, its an awesome insight on how you get such stunning photo's! I see what you mean with Maya haha, she just popped back up again lol!! thank you so much for posting the clip!



Yoshismom said:


> I love the video! I love the way they are following your every move with their heads and the little head tilt was killing me


I know hey!!!! 



flippedstars said:


> Ummm you have wicked mind control powers, lady! My "group" photo shoots include a lot more screaming and frantic photo snapping...hahaha. I can not believe how good yours were!



I'm with you on the mind control part! I can barely contain my 2! let alone a whole crew!!


----------

